# Sony möchte den Begriff "Let's Play" markenrechtlich schützen



## Gast1669461003 (9. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sony möchte den Begriff "Let's Play" markenrechtlich schützen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sony möchte den Begriff "Let's Play" markenrechtlich schützen


----------



## Look (9. Januar 2016)

Ein eingebürgter Begriff als Trademark? Klar Sony, mach halt, aber ans Scheisse fressen solltest dich dann im großem Umfang vorbereiten, hoffentlich genug Hunger und große Löffel vorrätig.


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2016)

Telekom hat ja auch versucht die Farbe Magenta und ihre hellen und dunklen Töne zu schützen 

Das wird eh nicht klappen und das grosse Geld mit Lets Play zu machen da kommen die Jahre zu spät die ganz grossen holen ihr geld via twitch donate, Patron und Produktplazierungen rein


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2016)

Es sollte generell nicht möglich sein, etwas markenrechtlich zu schützen, das nicht vollständig selbst entworfen/entwickelt wurde. Da kann ich ja gleich hingehen und das Wort "und" markenrechtlich schützen und von jedem 50 Cent kassieren, der es irgendwo öffentlich verwendet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Januar 2016)

Selbst wenn sie's schaffen, werden sich die Spieler einfach nen neuen Begriff ausdenken, und Sony kann sich mit seinem "Lets Play(station)" eingraben lassen.


----------



## shaboo (9. Januar 2016)

Ich lasse "Arschloch" rechtlich schützen - dann kann mich keiner mehr beschimpfen ohne Lizenzgebühren zu zahlen!


----------



## Batze (9. Januar 2016)

Die spinnen die Römer ääääh die Sonyisten.

Sollten die damit durchkommen wird es eben einen anderen Namen dafür geben und Sony selbst hat mit den Folgen dieser Dreistigkeit zu rechnen.

Alle LetsPlayer (oder dann anderer Name) der Welt werden sich verbünden und jedes Sony Game Grundtief in den Boden hetzen. Das wird ein Shitstorm gegen Sony geben den die Gamerwelt noch nicht gesehen hat. 
Sony sollte sich mal fähigere PR Leute suchen.


----------



## battschack (9. Januar 2016)

Das hoffe ich doch Batze! Sollten die damit durch kommen soll es und muss es nen shitstorm geben langsam glauben die das sie wieder eier haben oder wie? Kleiner erfolg mit ps4 und schon wachsen die eier? Hoffentlich werden sie mit nem stumpfen messer auch wieder abgenommen


----------



## DerGepard (9. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es sollte generell nicht möglich sein, etwas markenrechtlich zu schützen, das nicht vollständig selbst entworfen/entwickelt wurde. Da kann ich ja gleich hingehen und das Wort "und" markenrechtlich schützen und von jedem 50 Cent kassieren, der es irgendwo öffentlich verwendet.



Nicht nur das, es ist fraglich ob Sony Markenrechte für einen allgemein umgangssprachlichen Begriff beantragen kann, weiterhin  wäre es auf die USA beschränkt.


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich lasse "Arschloch" rechtlich schützen - dann kann mich keiner mehr beschimpfen ohne Lizenzgebühren zu zahlen!



Es gibt aber noch @rschloch, Arschl0ch, Ars©hloch und tausende andere möglichkeiten  Also kannste weiterhin beschimpft werden ohne reich zu werden


----------



## shaboo (9. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt aber noch @rschloch, Arschl0ch, Ars©hloch und tausende andere möglichkeiten  Also kannste weiterhin beschimpft werden ohne reich zu werden


Och Menno!


----------



## michinebel (9. Januar 2016)

Erinnert irgendwie an Appel das sich den Begriff App sichern wollte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2016)

Da ist ihnen wohl eine der Konsolen auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## Batze (9. Januar 2016)

Kann man sich auch den Begriff DLC sichern lassen. Also damit wird man dann sich nicht nur Millionär sondern Milliardär.
Da hab ich sie dann alle an der Leine die Publisher und ihre Machenschaften, hehe.


----------



## Orzhov (9. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Telekom hat ja auch versucht die Farbe Magenta und ihre hellen und dunklen Töne zu schützen
> 
> Das wird eh nicht klappen und das grosse Geld mit Lets Play zu machen da kommen die Jahre zu spät die ganz grossen holen ihr geld via twitch donate, Patron und Produktplazierungen rein



Vielleicht verfolgen sie ähnliche Ziele wie seinerzeit King die sich "Saga" und "Scrolls" rechtlich schützen ließen. Werden die Leute ihre Let's Plays in naher Zukunft vielleicht anders nennen müssen. Egal wie kindisch sich hier einige schon aufführen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch den Begriff DLC sichern lassen. Also damit wird man dann sich nicht nur Millionär sondern Milliardär.
> Da hab ich sie dann alle an der Leine die Publisher und ihre Machenschaften, hehe.



Dann kramen sie den alten Begriff Addon aus der Schublade und mit DLC hast Du nichts gewonnen.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Januar 2016)

Ich sicher mir einfach weltweit alle Alphabete sowie Computer-Sonder- und Gebärdenzeichen und Hieroglyphen, wer künftig kommuniziert oder der Nachwelt etwas hinterlässt der ZAHLT!!!!


----------



## ten10 (9. Januar 2016)

Die Welt wird immer kranker ... stopp .... nicht die Welt ... die Menschheit ....


----------



## Athrun (9. Januar 2016)

Moment, da steh, die wollen das im United States Patent and Trademark Office anmelden. Würde das dann nur auf den US-Markt zutreffen? Auch wenn das für mich selten dämlich klingt aber ich glaube, in den USA würde sowas sogar durchgehen, deren Verständnis von Markenrecht und Patent ist doch grundverschieden von unserer. Naja, dann läßt man sich halt was anderes einfallen: IGame (ok, hier wird Apple bestimmt sauer) Let's game oder sowas.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Januar 2016)

Erinnert mich an den Versuch die Currywurst patentieren zu lassen. Was rauchen diese Anwälte eigentlich?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2016)

ten10 schrieb:


> Die Welt wird immer kranker ... stopp .... nicht die Welt ... die Menschheit ....



Das sind Anwälte, das sind keine Menschen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Januar 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich lasse "Arschloch" rechtlich schützen - dann kann mich keiner mehr beschimpfen ohne Lizenzgebühren zu zahlen!



Wird man bei jeder Nutzung Lizenzgebühren "abführen" müssen ?


----------



## Celerex (10. Januar 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den Versuch die Currywurst patentieren zu lassen. Was rauchen diese Anwälte eigentlich?



Ich glaube da sprechen wir nicht mehr von rauchbaren Substanzen. Da geht's schon um Pulver, Flüssigkeiten und Tabletten... und definitiv in Verbindung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2016)

Ah Du meinst es schneit in Florida?


----------



## Riesenhummel (10. Januar 2016)

Ich fände es super wen Sony die Rechte bekommen würde. Die Lets player machen zum grosen Teil ungefragt Geld mit dem Eigentum anderer die können ruhig mal eine reingewürgt bekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände es super wen Sony die Rechte bekommen würde. Die Lets player machen zum grosen Teil ungefragt Geld mit dem Eigentum anderer die können ruhig mal eine reingewürgt bekommen.



Sehe ich etwas anders. Sie machen Werbung für ein Spiel was wieder potentielle Käufer anspricht. Und die Publisher haben durch lets Plays eigentlich keine nachweislichen Verluste.  Es sei denn sie liefern totalen Schrott ab.


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände es super wen Sony die Rechte bekommen würde. Die Lets player machen zum grosen Teil ungefragt Geld mit dem Eigentum anderer die können ruhig mal eine reingewürgt bekommen.


Dann wäre es aber wesentlich sinnvoller, Sony & Co gesetzlich an dem Verdienst von Let's Playern zu beteiligen, als eine inzwischen seit einem Jahrzehnt geläufige Formulierung patentieren zu können.

Obwohl: Ich hätte da noch eine Idee: Ich lasse mir die Formulierung des Satzes "Schalten sie mal wieder ab!" patentieren und kann dann von jeder Folge Fernsehkritik.tv abkassieren. 
Super Idee, bin weg, meinen Anwalt beauftragen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn das rechtlich möglich ist, verliere ich den Glauben an die Menschheit.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände es super wen Sony die Rechte bekommen würde. Die Lets player machen zum grosen Teil ungefragt Geld mit dem Eigentum anderer die können ruhig mal eine reingewürgt bekommen.



Wieso ungefragt? Viele von den bekannteren Youtubern kriegen sogar Vorabversionen von Spielen zu Verfügung gestellt, werden zu Release-Events eingeladen, es gibt Interviews mit den Entwicklern usw. Ich würde das nicht ungefragt nennen. Ein paar wenige Entwickler/Publisher mag das stören, aber die meisten haben inzwischen erkannt, dass Let's Plays in erster Linie kostenlose Werbung für ihre Spiele sind.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2016)

Leute, nicht auf den Troll eingehen, der Schlauberger reagiert auf Argumente wie die Pegida, wenn es den Widerlegt wird es ignoriert
Und den Werbeeffekt oder dass die Leute auch Vorabversionen bekommen weiß der eigentlich, u.a. weil ich es ihm gesagt habe, aber er will einfach doof bleiben 
Ist ja nicht das erste mal als wenn der so bescheuerte Sachen abgelassen hätte


----------



## Hoodium (10. Januar 2016)

```

```



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wenn das rechtlich möglich ist, verliere ich den Glauben an die Menschheit.



Den hast du noch bei Patenten auf runde Ecken, Minigames beim Laden und One-Click-Buy ? 
Es gibt so endlos viele Patente die es niemals geben dürfte...


----------



## matrixfehler (11. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände es super wen Sony die Rechte bekommen würde. Die Lets player machen zum grosen Teil ungefragt Geld mit dem Eigentum anderer die können ruhig mal eine reingewürgt bekommen.



Ich lese da Sarkasmus raus, denn anders kann ich mir diese blöde Aussage nicht erklären. 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Riesenhummel (11. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Leute, nicht auf den Troll eingehen, der Schlauberger reagiert auf Argumente wie die Pegida, wenn es den Widerlegt wird es ignoriert
> Und den Werbeeffekt oder dass die Leute auch Vorabversionen bekommen weiß der eigentlich, u.a. weil ich es ihm gesagt habe, aber er will einfach doof bleiben
> Ist ja nicht das erste mal als wenn der so bescheuerte Sachen abgelassen hätte



Sind wir echt schon so weit das diejenigen die einfach eine andere Meinung haben als Nazis beschimpft und als doof beleidigt werden?
Hallo? Ich mag Let's Plays einfach nicht. Und deswegen bin ich Pegida-Anhänger? Sorry das ich in einem Land mit Meinungsfreiheit eine andere Meinung habe als die Masse...


----------



## Kartamus (11. Januar 2016)

Money...


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Sind wir echt schon so weit das diejenigen die einfach eine andere Meinung haben als Nazis beschimpft und als doof beleidigt werden?
> Hallo? Ich mag Let's Plays einfach nicht. Und deswegen bin ich Pegida-Anhänger? Sorry das ich in einem Land mit Meinungsfreiheit eine andere Meinung habe als die Masse...



Mit anderen Worten: Alles, was du nicht magst, sollen alle anderen auch nicht haben. Verstehe.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Sind wir echt schon so weit das diejenigen die einfach eine andere Meinung haben als Nazis beschimpft und als doof beleidigt werden?
> Hallo? Ich mag Let's Plays einfach nicht. Und deswegen bin ich Pegida-Anhänger? Sorry das ich in einem Land mit Meinungsfreiheit eine andere Meinung habe als die Masse...



Schön, du magst die nicht, aber warum erfindest dann Blödsinn?
Ich muss mal einen Godwin bauen, aber du hast dummerweise mehr mit denen gemeinsam als dir Lieb ist und du nicht in der Lage bist zu erkennen:
Du magst die nicht, erfindest also Dinge, reagierst nicht darauf wenn du widerlegt wirst und glaubst eine Meinung könne nicht Falsch sein UND vorallem das Kritik an der Meinung nicht mehr zulässig ist weil das ja gegen die Meinungsfreiheit geht, die nur von einem selbst in anspruch genommen werden darf.

All die Dinge die du aufzählst sind einfach beweißbar Falsch und keine einfache Meinung sondern Hate-Speech und wenn du willst dass das als Meiunung akzeptiert wird, dann schaff dir gefälligst mal sowas wie Thesen und Argumente drauf die nicht mit der Wirklichkeit kollidieren


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gib mal rüber, ich schreib eh nichts mehr dazu
in 2 Monaten schreibt der eh wieder das gleiche, siehe den Quatsch den der zu Nintendo geschrieben hat


----------



## Frullo (11. Januar 2016)

Tja, Sony kriegt:

Let's Play

Und uns bleibt dann nur noch:

Let's Pay


----------



## Riesenhummel (11. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schön, du magst die nicht, aber warum erfindest dann Blödsinn?
> Ich muss mal einen Godwin bauen, aber du hast dummerweise mehr mit denen gemeinsam als dir Lieb ist und du nicht in der Lage bist zu erkennen:
> Du magst die nicht, erfindest also Dinge, reagierst nicht darauf wenn du widerlegt wirst und glaubst eine Meinung könne nicht Falsch sein UND vorallem das Kritik an der Meinung nicht mehr zulässig ist weil das ja gegen die Meinungsfreiheit geht, die nur von einem selbst in anspruch genommen werden darf.
> 
> All die Dinge die du aufzählst sind einfach beweißbar Falsch und keine einfache Meinung sondern Hate-Speech und wenn du willst dass das als Meiunung akzeptiert wird, dann schaff dir gefälligst mal sowas wie Thesen und Argumente drauf die nicht mit der Wirklichkeit kollidieren



Mal abgesehen davon das jeder Dinge anders sehen kann wieso hab ich unrecht? Ich nehm mir jetzt ein Lied stelle es online und labere was dazu. Damit verdiene ich Geld und das ist dann ok? Ja viele Entwickler und Publisher haben nichts dagegen - manche lassen sogar Geld dafür fliesen das die Spiele in den Videos sehr positiv dargestellt werden. Aber oft ist es so das die Lets Player einfach ein Spiel nehmen es aufnehmen, was dazu laber und das video online stellen. ohne Rücksprache mit den Entwicklern. Es gibt ja wohl auch einige die sich über sowas beschwerden. Dieser Phil Fish oder wieder heißt zum beispiel.

Aber für dich ist es offenbar auch ganz normal jemanden zu beleidigen und zu beschimpfen wenn ihm seine Meinung nicht passt. Mich mit pegida in verbindung zu bringen obwohl du mich überhaupt nicht kennst nur weil ich lets plays nicht mag ist ja wohl unterste schublade.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2016)

Phil "Mimimimi" Fish als Argument anzuführen sagt schon ziemlich aus, wie wenig man sich da mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat


----------



## Frullo (11. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir jetzt ein Lied stelle es online und labere was dazu. Damit verdiene ich Geld und das ist dann ok?



Kann sein. Kennst Du Fair Use? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_Use


----------



## Riesenhummel (11. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Phil "Mimimimi" Fish als Argument anzuführen sagt schon ziemlich aus, wie wenig man sich da mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat



Rechtliche Lage bei Let's Play Videos

https://www.wbs-law.de/urheberrecht...etzen-urheberrecht-das-ist-zu-beachten-37989/


----------



## Homerous (11. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Mich mit pegida in verbindung zu bringen obwohl du mich überhaupt nicht kennst nur weil ich lets plays nicht mag ist ja wohl unterste schublade.



Allein wegen diesem unfassbar dummen Satz habe ich schon ein sehr genaues Bild...
Das Wort "Vergleich" kennste aber, oder?


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder typisch Youtube 

Ich habe ein 53 minuten langes Video hochgeladen - weltweit gesperrt - bei play match sieht man meist den grund.

Auf Playmatch gedrückt und es waren 5 sekunden lensflare und helles leuchten

JJ Abrams hat wohl den Lens Flare effekt patentiert und wollte seine rechte einfordern ^^


----------



## Holyangel (12. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ich Lets Plays gerne mal anschaue (gerade wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert und ich noch unentschlossen bin oder auch, wenn ich denke, dass es ein eher kurzers Spiel ist, welches man gut "anschaun" kann. Ersteres wäre dann ggfl eine Kaufempfelung, letzteres ein Ersatz des Kaufs.

Desweiteren (meine Meinung) denke ich auch, dass durchaus die Spieleentwickler in letzter Instanz das Recht auf das verbieten der lets plays haben sollten, wenn sie es denn wollen und der lets player damit Geld macht (zumindest ab bestimmten Summen).... 

Ich finde, da sollte man auch entscheiden, ob einer das beruflich macht (soll es ja geben) oder als Hobby bei dem dann am ende wenn überhaupt ein Taschengeld rausspringt.

Es mag evtl ein Argument sein, dass das lets play ein eigenwerk ist, ich bin kein Rechtsexperte, schon garnicht in dieser Materie, aber ich würde sagen, in der Regel werden die Spiele präsentiert. Man schaut sich dies lets plays gezielt an, wenn der Spieletitel einem zusagt (und ggfl der let´s player)


----------



## PcJuenger (13. Januar 2016)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Rechtliche Lage bei Let's Play Videos
> 
> https://www.wbs-law.de/urheberrecht...etzen-urheberrecht-das-ist-zu-beachten-37989/



Meh, bei sowas wären vertrauenswürdigere Quellen angebracht.



Frullo schrieb:


> Kann sein. Kennst Du Fair Use? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_Use



Du kannst auf eine Frage, die sich auf die Lage hier bezieht, nicht mit amerikanischem Gesetz antworten ^^


----------



## Frullo (13. Januar 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Du kannst auf eine Frage, die sich auf die Lage hier bezieht, nicht mit amerikanischem Gesetz antworten ^^



Wieso auf die Lage hier? Kann ein Video welches man auf YouTube stellt nur hier angeschaut werden? Und woher willst Du wissen, dass ich nicht in den US of A hocke?  Man darf solche Angelegenheiten durchaus auch etwas globaler betrachten


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Januar 2016)

Ist ja zum Glück voerst vom Tisch:
Sony: Abgelehnt: Sony darf sich Begriff "Let's Play" nicht schützen lassen


----------

